
Visualizing All the Non-Renewable Resources We Have Left - Mz
https://www.fastcoexist.com/1680136/visualizing-all-the-non-renewable-resources-we-have-left
======
transfire
I once heard that a physicist calculate that at current rates of growth the
oceans would evaporate in about 400 years. Obviously a "growth-based economy"
is not sustainable.

